#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  تعليقاتكم: مقتل وإصابة العشرات في انفجار أمام  كنيسة بالإسكندرية

## رويتر

قتل أكثر من 20 شخصا وأصيب عشرات في انفجار أمام كنيسة بالاسكندرية. فما أثر هذا التفجير على الوضع الأمني في مصر؟ وما تأثيره على العلاقات بين المسلمين والأقباط في مصر؟ 

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

